# Fiber - is it damaging?



## jetboy (Aug 26, 2010)

I've had IBS-C for 3 years now and follow a very healthy high fiber diet. I'm starting to believe the excess fiber causes more problems than it solves, has anyone else found this?


----------



## oceannir (Mar 6, 2012)

Reduce it and see the effects?


----------



## jetboy (Aug 26, 2010)

oceannir said:


> Reduce it and see the effects?


yes that's what I'm trying, things ar emoving for sure but could just be a loose day


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

I personally do better on high-fiber, but others do better on low-fiber. You will have to test it out for a few weeks and see what works for you.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Depends on the type of fiber for some people... Have you seen this?http://ibdcrohns.about.com/cs/ibs/a/aa042103.htm


----------



## MajaSol (Jul 11, 2012)

this is very individually, if its not helping you, cut down, or try a different kind of fiber. eat more fat? heard about people eating more fats and have better regulation, but again, depends on the person..


----------



## MajaSol (Jul 11, 2012)

what fiber do you eat the most of? insoluable of soluable?


----------

